# Official 7/4 Raw Discussion Thread *No SPOILERS*



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> With the suspension of CM Punk, WWE Champion John Cena's Money in the Bank opponent will be determined on a Fourth of July edition of Monday Night Raw. Who will prevail in a No. 1 Contender's Triple Threat Match between Del Rio, Mysterio and R-Truth?


This thread is for those who don't want to be spoiled by spoilers. Anyone that posts a spoiler in this thread will be banned from the thread.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I see R-Truth winning.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm looking forward to watching this today.


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

This starts at 9 eastern right? I'm just checking to see if it's not like a July 4th special.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Cba to stay up to watch a taped show when I have work in the morning. Will check it out tommorow though.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

SpaceR said:


> This starts at 9 eastern right? I'm just checking to see if it's not like a July 4th special.


Yes, same time.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

So, how long until RAW starts?
In mins / hours would be nice, never was any good with time comparison to the US :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

About 50 mins away.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Watching this too see what happens to Punk, this is about the only reason I'm watching the show.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Going to watch it if i find a stream...


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see what cm punk has to say.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

15 minutes until it starts. I must say, I'm actually really excited to see what's going to happen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez better be on raw tonight


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

just saw it 

best intro video package ever


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish WWE would do limited commercial interruption like TNA did last week


----------



## Rusty___ (Jun 28, 2011)

why the fuck would they show a taped show at 2 AM? ffs....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate when RAW is taped. This thread will be pretty dead.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Already downloaded the episode and watched it. Pretty good show. The promo at the end is amazing though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Rusty___ said:


> why the fuck would they show a taped show at 2 AM? ffs....


Because WWE is an American based company and over there its like 8pm?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Read the spoilers, but I'll watch anyway.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Is this taped from Australia or the USA?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rusty___ said:


> why the fuck would they show a taped show at 2 AM? ffs....


Yeah it's taped but still show over in the US at this time.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Already downloaded the episode and watched it. Pretty good show. The promo at the end is amazing though.


yeah last 4 min def worth the watch


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Epic Promo.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not really expecting anything great or even good tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> yeah last 4 min def worth the watch


I would ask that you don't even spoil that there is something you think is worthy of spoiling.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I read the spoilers, wish I hadn't, but I'm excited to watch.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Not that much of a reaction for Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk is going to be the star of the show and he isn't even on it, lol. 

Truth Vs. Rey Vs. Del Rio....I feel like we've seen this match already. Seems like we get a No. 1 Contender's 3 way every other week.


----------



## Rusty___ (Jun 28, 2011)

lol @ all the empty seats


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Where's Punk already.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

only reason i cant stand the taped shows is the fake reactions from the crowds, i just cant get into it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The crowd shots are horrible lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

John Felix Anthony Cena 4


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Wonder why they didn't just tape Raw from Australia.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i liked the fake crowd reaction for the mention of punk being suspended


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Raykion said:


> Not that much of a reaction for Cena.


To be fair, the crowd already sat through a 2 hour tapping


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This thread is sooooo dead. Hahaha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol at the empty seats


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Taped shows are kinda depressing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rusty___ said:


> lol @ all the empty seats


Would you wanna sit through a four hour show till what? Midnight?


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh shit he referenced the signs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Daniel Bryan CHOKING A BITCH OUT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate taped Raws.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice to hear what Cena actually said during this promo


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Some earth-shattering revelations here....


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

sjfc said:


> Wonder why they didn't just tape Raw from Australia.


To save money on having to remove the set ect when it's already set up.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

first amendment... only first two rows in a section were saying that, not the whole audience


this is the first raw im watching in nearly 4 years... im about to change the channel for real


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Kool-aid man with jorts.

sounds about right


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Breaking kayfabe differently.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread is so dead.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"WEAAAHHHH"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is a good promo by Cena.....cheesy but hey its good...


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good promo so far (yea I avoided the spoilers).


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vincent Kennedy McMahon


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

seeing this promo really has me thinking that something of epic proportions is happening at Money In The Bank


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the fake crowd reactions are SO ANNOYING


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

this promo is boring


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

wow this is kinda a bad promo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time to turn the channel. Why do they always play that whore music for the women?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

XxPunkxX said:


> This thread is so dead.


Yea, everybody read the spoilers. Kind of annoying that people just bail on the thread because they know what happens, this was a great promo by Cena actually.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can Jerry Lawler die in a chemical fire sometime soon?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

and people say cena sucks on the mic


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

enjoyable promo by Cena


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Idk why, but that Divas title does not look right with Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn I hate taped RAWs. Like Striker said, this is pretty depressing.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I bet if CM Punk had a promo in the spoilers this week people would be all over this thread lol.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> and people say cena sucks on the mic


He does......when he tries to be funny.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Why does everbody keep saying "lol at the empty seats"? Those people were there three and a half hours before this taping even started. Of couse some people are going to leave.


----------



## Rusty___ (Jun 28, 2011)

cena is so fucking irritating

the character is an unlikeable dick head


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Interesting promo. His character has been different lately.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should of canceled on of the house shows and did a taping of Raw instead.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao at the way Kelly holds the title.

Interesting that they edited the show to sell that the crowd doesn't like that Punk got silenced.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They should of canceled on of the house shows and did a taping of Raw instead.



I agree or at least taped it last night while overseas...


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Can we please replace Jerry Lawler? Please??!?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Bellas look fucking hot in black leather.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I would rather they got rid of women "wrestling" altogether, but why are these girls on RAW when Beth Phoenix and Gail Kim have a pretty solid match on fucking Superstars?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this better in 30 seconds


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

XxPunkxX said:


> Can we please replace Jerry Lawler? Please??!?!


I'd take Mark Madden at the point.

Well maybe not.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

terrible booking - you have people tuning in to see the fallout, and we get an eh promo from cena and shitty divas tag team match


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The crowds were white hot in Australia and they did $1.1 million gates at 4 of the shows so far. I think it would be a great idea to tape one down here. I'd go for sure (but I've never gone to a House Show).


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Striker said:


> I'd take Mark Madden at the point.
> 
> Well maybe not.


For fuck sake... His mouth opens and everyone gets dumber.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

the hell did Eve just do?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love the Bellas trash talking...


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

omgirth.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what kind of fake pop was that.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

damn it eve still has that mcdonalds outfit


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

You call that a reversal?!?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

wtf was the Bella twin humping Eve's arm?


----------



## Rusty___ (Jun 28, 2011)

..........:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Eve's gestures were not very PG. By the way, women's matches are even worse when there isn't even a chance at a live wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor King lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Eve heel turn imo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena is doing an alright promo in my opinion


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I bet someone will .gif that booty shake from KK there lol


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

kelly kelly = the next sin cara lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'd let Kelly Kelly back it up and shove it in my face


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

why is this still going on?


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

HOLLA!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIILENT RAGE


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Sniffling RAAAAAAGE!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

someones top needs to come off asap


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*SIIILLLEEENNNTTTT RRAAAAAGGGEEEE!!!*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

IT'S THE LOU THEZ PRESS aka "Generic babyface move #11


----------



## Rusty___ (Jun 28, 2011)

great 4* match, would watch again


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was the most irritating 5 minutes of TV WWE have produced in a while.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Kelly Kelly has a better Thesz Press than Orton....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love this production theme.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SIIILLLEEENNNTTTT RRAAAAAGGGEEEE!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

R Truth talking to Flo from the Progressive commercials, wow....


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah flo.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

R-Truth to appear in the next Progressive commercial, callin it now you people heard it first from Slackjaw.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OH MY GOD :lmao
I love Truth.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Truth talking to Flo from the Progressive commercials!

:lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO! Truth is funny.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

But he was talking to the chick from Progressive?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

15 per sense


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I JUST SAVED 15 PERCENTS..

PERCENTS.'

L...MM..AA...OOOOO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TRUTH


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

lol r-truth best segment ever


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SENOR JIMMY. LMAO.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope they don't run with or keep the "silent rage!1" thing.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"I just saved 15% on my car insurance by switching to Geico"


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't understand Truth.

I don't understand any of it.


----------



## Rusty___ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I don't understand Truth.
> 
> I don't understand any of it.


I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth is a fucking BOSS


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

SCOTT STANFORD!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, at least Truth was better than Del Rio.

I swear to God this guy better not main event Summerslam. We go from Punk 3:16 to "IT IZ MA DESTINY!"


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

siniora jimmy ha ha ha


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

That unnecessary roughness show looks lame as shit. It always makes me laugh when women try and look tough like that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SENOR JIMMY.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> "I just saved 15% on my car insurance by switching to Geico"


The messed up part about that was he was supposedly talking to Flo from Progressive insurance!


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Talking to flo on the phone....who is progressive
Then says he switched to geico

Nimrod...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Talking to flo on the phone....who is progressive
> Then says he switched to geico
> 
> Nimrod...


The point of his character is to not make sense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NEXUS with Punk's theme song, i like it


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I bet Senor Jimmy is going to trend on Twitter.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Another shitty tag match incoming.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

what ever happend to santino's fraction>?


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Those belts looks like big ass pennies


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kill Nexus already plz. Nexus was fucked after Barrett left.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hooray, it's the worst tag team champions of all-time!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I forgot these two cock gobblers were the tag champs...good grief.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why don't they get rid of those damn belts already...I don't know what looks worse the titles or Botchtunga's hair do..


----------



## ICastNoShadows (Jun 23, 2011)

Truth's phone probably doesn't even work


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Otunga looks so fucking goofy with nothing on his arms besides 1 arm band.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Michael McDonald is trending. Awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There was a thread in General WWE saying Raw's roster is enormously superior to Smackdown's. But compare the first 30 mins of last week's Smackdown to... _this_...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

(q-DoGg) said:


> what ever happend to santino's fraction>?


I don't know how Santino did in math, but the APPLE group was just a joke.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

on no not the cobra -_-


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Kill Nexus already plz. Nexus was fucked after Barrett left.


They sucked long before then.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I remember Kozlov used to be a beast. Now he tags with Santino....


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Santino's cobra is about as funny as the claw that Jim Carrey does for his son in "Liar Liar"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Striker said:


> Michael McDonald is trending. Awesome.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> They sucked long before then.


This is also true.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

actually I think I wouldn't mind an enranged Jim Carrey go for some title shots....


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena had a good promo to start, Divas match actually wasn't bad...but this....is really bad. I usually get a kick out of Santino but it makes no sense for him to be on the show right now especially after last week's happenings.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

WTF....


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

lol at the person with the yellow face sign


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

finally Ryder makes an appereance


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

And the fake crowd getting behind Santino!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at the swinging neckbreaker being a finisher.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRO


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank God McGuillicutty and Otunga won. Fuck the cobra. Zack Ryder!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ryder what the fuck was that?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow if Ryder doesn't get this thread going I don't know what will haha


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

SEÑOR JIMMY!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

WWWYNI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

CRASH THE BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love Ryder's theme


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

RYDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Woo! Woo! Woo!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A Zack Ryder sighting :shocked:


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I know what will get this thread goin


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WOO

WOO

WOO

YOU KNOW IT

BRO


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Look at how quick the ring cleared out


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"How do we capitalise on this Ryder kid's momentum?"
"I HAVE THE BEST IDEA. Throw him out after a heatless tag match for a crowd that's been sitting in the arena for eighteen hours to say his catchphrase for no apparent reason while Michael Cole laughs."
"I don't think that--"
"WOOP WOOP WOOP YOU KNOW ME"


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

OH MAN THE CROWD WENT NUTS FOR RYDER OMG OMG...Nope they didn't


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What the hell was that? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

pewpewpew said:


> CRASH THE BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That should be his theme :lmao


CRASH THE BOARD DOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

pewpewpew said:


> CRASH THE BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not possible for a taped show


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Guarantee if this was a live show, the board would've crashed when Ryder came on.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Headliner said:


> lmao at the swinging neckbreaker being a finisher.


Almost be better off with the freaking Overdrive..... almost.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Zack Ryder and Big O to face Otunga and McGillicutty for the belts next Monday


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

You know it bro

..but you already know that


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wild Zack Ryder appeared

Zack used WWWYKI

It's super effective


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What the fuck!


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> Zack Ryder and Big O to face Otunga and McGillicutty for the belts next Monday


This.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Damnit if zack can get on tv drew must b next!


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

major brothers reuniting?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

pewpewpew said:


> Zack Ryder and Big O to face Otunga and McGillicutty for the belts next Monday


Who the hell is Big O?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Arrive. Woo Woo Woo. Leave.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

scias423 said:


> OH MAN THE CROWD WENT NUTS FOR RYDER OMG OMG...Nope they didn't


They were just as loud for Ryder as they were for Cena. Nice try at some Ryder hate, but you fail.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Seeing Zack Ryder ruled... Even if it was just for a WWWYKI.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Zack Ryder's promo was better than Punk's..WOOO WOOO WOOO


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Zack and IWC for WWE Tag Champions


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So Zack is going to start a feud vs Nexus?oh my...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

450clash12x said:


> major brothers reuniting?


Hope so.

EDIT: I love seeing more Scott Stanford the man should be the regular backstage interviewer.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

shame the only time Ryder gets on TV is a taped show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Miz' perpetual sore throat is kind of annoying sounding.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Last week, solid RAW all throughout, ended by an historical and great promo. This week.... Kelly Kelly match and Nexus match in the first half hour. I've already given up.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Ouch felt bad for Zach, he got almost zero reaction from the fans.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's the sarge.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

WWE retweeted Tyson Kidd when he tweeted "Zack Ryder playing those mind games"... Interesting.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

noooo!!! jobbing legends


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol @ Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh God this segment is running off a cliff fast...


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

"Mr. 4th of July" LOL


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Did Bourne just talk...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I Want My Country Back!!! But I still don't know how!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ouch. Swagger just got owned.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Ouch felt bad for Zach, he got almost zero reaction from the fans.



Wut? He got a reaction for his music and damn near everyone chanted "YOU KNOW IT"


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

LMAO Sgt. Slaughter owned Swagger


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES! We will hear Sgt. Slaughter's theme song tonight!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Bourne/Sarge promo. Oh god


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really Really the pledge of allegiance Really


----------



## ICastNoShadows (Jun 23, 2011)

Plejajalegence


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol at Swagger mentioning the Iraqi sympathizer storyline.


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

ryder 7;4


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah, its nice to see the Sarge!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

lol private jet sightings. go job


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sgt. Slaughter??? Was Nikolai Volkoff too busy???


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Wut? He got a reaction for his music and damn near everyone chanted "YOU KNOW IT"


LOL WHAT? This board oves talking out of its ass. Literally nobody in the building you could hear on TV was saying "you know it" besides Ryder. I have a 52 inch HD with awesome movie style sound and am replying it time and time again. He got ZERO reaction and I'm a big Ryder fan. 5 other people in this thread have also said no reaction, so did you watch a different feed than us?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL WHAT? This board oves talking out of its ass. Literally nobody in the building you could hear on TV was saying "you know it" besides Ryder. I have a 52 inch HD with awesome movie style sound and am replying it time and time again. He got ZERO reaction and I'm a big Ryder fan. 5 other people in this thread have also said no reaction, so did you watch a different feed than us?


Nobody cares dude.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"he doesn't know what he got him self into sarge" god that whole segment was cringe worthy.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Sgt. Slaughter??? Was Nikolai Volkoff too busy???


It's 4th of July bro. Also, WWE had to have guys like him work last Monday night so they didn't have everyone working double matches which is bad for their bodies.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL WHAT? This board oves talking out of its ass. Literally nobody in the building you could hear on TV was saying "you know it" besides Ryder. I have a 52 inch HD with awesome movie style sound and am replying it time and time again. He got ZERO reaction and I'm a big Ryder fan. 5 other people in this thread have also said no reaction, so did you watch a different feed than us?


Even if there was a "reaction" there technically wasn't cause the show is taped.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

BRODUS CLAY APPEARANCE OR I RIOT!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL WHAT? This board oves talking out of its ass. Literally nobody in the building you could hear on TV was saying "you know it" besides Ryder. I have a 52 inch HD with awesome movie style sound and am replying it time and time again. He got ZERO reaction and I'm a big Ryder fan. 5 other people in this thread have also said no reaction, so did you watch a different feed than us?


Ever hear of sarcasm bro?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Striker said:


> Nobody cares dude.



Dont waste your time. I put that jobber on ignore list 2 months ago when he said OTL sold out (it drew 6500) and went on a tirade when proven wrong.

But either way... who cares what reaction Ryder gets? He does have a following. He has more followers than most guys. But, doesn't affect me.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Striker said:


> Nobody cares dude.


Ouch, sorry I actually have the money for nice things. Hows living with your parents treating you that you admitted in a previous thread?


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

ryder 7:4 just wooed your ass, you know it


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Zack Ryder trending

WWWYKI


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL WHAT? This board oves talking out of its ass. Literally nobody in the building you could hear on TV was saying "you know it" besides Ryder. I have a 52 inch HD with awesome movie style sound and am replying it time and time again. He got ZERO reaction and I'm a big Ryder fan. 5 other people in this thread have also said no reaction, so did you watch a different feed than us?


I didn't hear a lot of "you know it" but I heard a hell of a lot of cheering then mixed reaction when he came down. He got a better reaction than a lot for almost no TV time, I'd say near Cena level. 

Might wanna get your hearing checked, man.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Matt Hardy


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Is Jack Swagger going for a Legend Killer thing since RKO isn't doing that anymore? Lawler, Booker, Jim Ross, and now Sarge?


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

thats right wwe you better show shelton benjamin mitb highlights


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Matt Hardy getting shown more on WWE than TNA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Matt Hardy sighting....I love how they cut down Jack Swagger unhooking the briefcase from 10 minutes to 3 seconds.



LariatSavage said:


> Is Jack Swagger going for a Legend Killer thing since RKO isn't doing that anymore? Lawler, Booker, Jim Ross, and now Sarge?


Yeah but Orton won his matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL they had to remind everyone that he won MITB and the World title last year. Hilarious.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Dont waste your time. I put that jobber on ignore list 2 months ago when he said OTL sold out (it drew 6500) and went on a tirade when proven wrong.


If you show any place where I claimed Over the Limit sold out I will literally give you 2k right now.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

And even though it's a taped show, Ryder's a trending topic.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

At 116 years old, Slaughter still takes better turnbuckle bumps than a lot of the roster.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

volt28 said:


> I know what will get this thread goin


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL WHAT? This board oves talking out of its ass. Literally nobody in the building you could hear on TV was saying "you know it" besides Ryder. I have a 52 inch HD with awesome movie style sound and am *replying it time and time again*. He got ZERO reaction and I'm a big Ryder fan. 5 other people in this thread have also said no reaction, so did you watch a different feed than us?


jigga what?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Are they actually going to wrestle? I doubt Sgt Slaughter can still go


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LariatSavage said:


> Is Jack Swagger going for a Legend Killer thing since RKO isn't doing that anymore? Lawler, Booker, Jim Ross, and now Sarge?


It's not really a "Legend Killer Gimmick" if you lose to all those legends.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Buckley said:


> Even if there was a "reaction" there technically wasn't cause the show is taped.


maybe there was a reaction and people did say "you know it" but vince had it edited out to make ryder look bad because vince hates ryder 8*D


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL WHAT? This board oves talking out of its ass. Literally nobody in the building you could hear on TV was saying "you know it" besides Ryder. I have a 52 inch HD with awesome movie style sound and am replying it time and time again. He got ZERO reaction and I'm a big Ryder fan. 5 other people in this thread have also said no reaction, so did you watch a different feed than us?





wrestlingfanstan said:


> Ouch, sorry I actually have the money for nice things. Hows living with your parents treating you that you admitted in a previous thread?


The fuck does having money for nice things have to do with anything? And why should I be ashamed of living with my parents at 20 years old while in college? :lmao


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

TheCelticRebel said:


> I didn't hear a lot of "you know it" but I heard a hell of a lot of cheering then mixed reaction when he came down. He got a better reaction than a lot for almost no TV time, I'd say near Cena level.
> 
> Might wanna get your hearing checked, man.


Are you kidding me? You realize how many people in this thread are saying he got no reaction? You realize I'm watching the show with many people who almost all yelled out NO BUYS after this segment?


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

awesome match!!!!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Well that seemed entirely unnecessary.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wow at that short match. Waste of a time.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Wait, did King make fun of Oklahoma and Swagger being from OU? Are we forgetting JR is from Oklahoma and comes out to the OU fight song here King?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cole just said the Angle Lock ROFL


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ryder is trending on Twitter


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Striker said:


> The fuck does having money for nice things have to do with anything? And why should I be ashamed of living with my parents at 20 years old while in college? :lmao


Its so weird that kids these days find it ok to live with mommy and daddy after 18. I'm 47 years old and have been out the house since 18. My 15 year old twin boys know they are out the house the day after they finish high school. Its part of being a man.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok...that wasn't cheesy at all.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

really, the pledge of allegiance


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Headliner said:


> wow at that short match. Waste of a time.




Swagger picked up a win at least. But who gives a fuck about Swagger anymore?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Its so weird that kids these days find it ok to live with mommy and daddy after 18. I'm 47 years old and have been out the house since 18. My 15 year old twin boys know they are out the house the day after they finish high school. Its part of being a man.


Oh lord.... Do you still force them to get flat tops and tuck their shirts in at all times? Or teach them that homosexuals are disgusting and will burn in hell? Thanks, Frank Fitts.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

No need to yell, Sarge!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Finally something relevant and somewhat interesting. Sheesh this should have been second on the show after Cena...heck I would have taken it third after the Divas match. Everything else has been pointless and awful.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Are you kidding me? You realize how many people in this thread are saying he got no reaction? You realize I'm watching the show with many people who almost all yelled out NO BUYS after this segment?


Hell, maybe I had my TV on too high, but I still didn't think it was a bad reaction for a guy with no TV time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Enough of the bickering. Stay on topic or be banned from the thread.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Its so weird that kids these days find it ok to live with mommy and daddy after 18. I'm 47 years old and have been out the house since 18. My 15 year old twin boys know they are out the house the day after they finish high school. Its part of being a man.


Once again:

*NOBODY 

F***ING

CARES.*

Let's all just watch the show, shall we? Which by the way it looked "better" on the spoilers.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Its so weird that kids these days find it ok to live with mommy and daddy after 18. I'm 47 years old and have been out the house since 18. My 15 year old twin boys know they are out the house the day after they finish high school. Its part of being a man.


So I should have moved out when my school and both of my jobs are relatively close to home to "be a man"? My parents actually like having me around, especially because I help them out with bills and with work around the house. Get out of here dude. My personal life is none of your business.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> I'm 47 years old


pwnt


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing to do with it being taped, but this Raw has been the shits so far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TMPRKO said:


> Swagger picked up a win at least. But who gives a fuck about Swagger anymore?


Pretty much. 

It's partly due to WWE not properly building up their IC/US title divisions.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

props to mr henry


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Nothing to do with it being taped, but this Raw has been the shits so far.



Actually I think it has a lot to do with being taped. WWE wouldn't want to put on a great show with some big spoilers that people would skip because it was taped. The Punk story will likely gather some momentum again next week, assuming he appears.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If this isn't the main event.. then wtf is?


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

the only thing that sucks about r-truth now is his entrance thing


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Buckley said:


> If this isn't the main event.. then wtf is?


McMahon/Cena


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Buckley said:


> If this isn't the main event.. then wtf is?


Vince and Cena's face-off, apparently.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Buckley said:


> If this isn't the main event.. then wtf is?


it will probably be cena talking to vince


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Buckley said:


> If this isn't the main event.. then wtf is?




Wrestling wise : Miz and Riley

But the real point is Vince and Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Raw always has two main-events. The 10pm one and the last segment/match.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, King is sounding like Mike Tenay with that luchador knowledge.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

this match just makes me miss shamus on raw


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Wrestling wise : Miz and Riley


I totally forgot about that match tbh. Surprised that it's more important than a number one contenders match.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Buckley said:


> I totally forgot about that match tbh. Surprised that it's more important than a number one contenders match.


It isn't. Hence why this match is getting the 10 spot.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

haha anyone see the "Senor Jimmy" sign?


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Buckley said:


> I totally forgot about that match tbh. Surprised that it's more important than a number one contenders match.


Its not, the WWE also will/has put on a big star segment or match to start the second hour to hold viewers for the second hour. This is also done for ratings purposes.


----------



## Marquette (Aug 5, 2007)

jack swagger is horrible time to can this waste of space

or maybe put him in a tagteam


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I kinda feel bad for Cole,he always haves to be the guy who sells the date in taped shows...


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

the crowd is fucking dead tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mr. Every Night said:


> the crowd is fucking dead tonight


Uh, this is the same audience from last week.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> the crowd is fucking dead tonight


Taped show after last week's show. They've been there for hours already, I'd be tired too.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Rey is perfectly suited for this type of match.

I'm not sure how I feel about seeing Vince again. I guess good.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Uh, this is the same audience from last week.


Indeed, but EVERYONE is missing the point! This crowd is seeing a "FREE" Raw, i'd be excited!!! Ok...i'm just exaggerating a bit


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Indeed, but EVERYONE is missing the point! This crowd is seeing a "FREE" Raw, i'd be excited!!! Ok...i'm just exaggerating a bit


Well, I'd be excited. You get to watch next weeks RAW after that controversial RAW involving CM Punk.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

ADR is the new number one contender!!!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Its so weird that kids these days find it ok to live with mommy and daddy after 18. I'm 47 years old and have been out the house since 18. My 15 year old twin boys know they are out the house the day after they finish high school. Its part of being a man.


Wow really? Did you have tyrants for parents or something? I lived with my parents until I was 25 almost 26. By no means am I lazy. I worked a full-time retail job straight out of college but my parents were willing to have me so it saved me money. Doing so allowed me to save up and now I am married and on my own with my wife and our newborn child. Who the hell are you to judge people for what age they leave home? Not only that but it's completely off topic.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

that was kinda sweet


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Vintage Del Rio? More like Carlito..


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

The crowds on fire are you kidding me, did you not hear all the ADR chants going on!?!?! See I can be like everyone else and pretend to hear things. Woo Woo You don't know it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The backcracker is vintage Del Rio? I forgot Carlito doesn't exist anymore lol.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wtf. A backstabber is Vintage Del Rio?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

A face tapping out almost immediately? Damn


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ADR #1 Contender.. WTF


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ray is tapping out! Vintage Mysterio!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

destiny sucks


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

scias423 said:


> The crowds on fire are you kidding me, did you not hear all the ADR chants going on!?!?! See I can be like everyone else and pretend to hear things. Woo Woo You don't know it.


I don't really care how good a crowd is, but this crowd isn't very loud. Just wait until you see their reaction (or lack of it) during the final segment of the show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

There you go Del Rio does not need the Money in the Bank, Miz got it now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god the BELLY FLOP wasn't the closing move for this match.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh wow...if it's ADR vs Cena then Chicago will riot for sure.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> I don't really care how good a crowd is, but this crowd isn't very loud. Just wait until you see their reaction (or lack of it) during the final segment of the show.


Sarcasm champ, learn to like it, like to love it.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh look they got messy with the cake! That was hilarious and totally never done before!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol its not even his birthday in rl


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay a mainevent at at a ppv again that I won't watch SWEEt!


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's to hoping Rey Mysterio retires!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ah, the times the MITB was actually good. 6 people. That's the way it should of stayed.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

its shelton!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ericksonnat said:


> Here's to hoping Rey Mysterio retires!


Guess you don't like good TV matches?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'll lick it off, Vickie...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Shelton Benjamin made those matches.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

This can't be good...


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

People should keep watching to the end of the show before they start bashing a possible Cena/ADR match. Fans these days...


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

King: "I don't care who you are, that's funny right there".


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Armando Alejandro Ziggler


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WHEN IS LUNCH? sign LOL


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

great a us champ 4th of july promo. cant top jbl


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

Striker said:


> Guess you don't like good TV matches?


 We must be watching different wrestling programs.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadly *Vickie is the ONLY reason* why Dolph gets attention


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ah, the times the MITB was actually good. 6 people. That's the way it should of stayed.


QFT.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Shelton Benjamin made those matches.


YES!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Any time Kofi


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

ericksonnat said:


> We must be watching different wrestling programs.


Agreed, I can't remember the last time Rey put on an even passable match muchless a good one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Buckley said:


> Shelton Benjamin made those matches.


This. The greatest MITB participant in WWE history. The 1st two MITB's wouldn't have had the impact that it had without Shelton making the match that much better.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ericksonnat said:


> We must be watching different wrestling programs.


Rey's been one of the most consistently great workers in the company this year. So yeah, we must be watching a different program.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Agreed, I can't remember the last time Rey put on an even passable match muchless a good one.


Not sure if serious.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Dolph is much much better on the mic than he is given credit for.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Did Dolph say.."Forget Hulk?"


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Will Kofi ever be a heel? Does anyone even want to see such a thing?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Dolph is much much better on the mic than he is given credit for.


Agreed. I was hoping that he was about to turn on Vicky and turn face  . He doesn't seem to need her anymore.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Are people really saying Rey's a poor worker?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn gotta say Vickie is looking pretty sexy tonight.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

i wonder if kofi and dolph share the same room


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't stand Kofi anymore. He's such a fucking boring bland face. At this rate, i'd rather see Dolph.

Ha...Kofi is half right. MORE LIKE..without VICKIE in your corner...You are BORING


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

Vickie should be use to getting shoved into cake.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at this. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Damn gotta say Vickie is looking pretty sexy tonight.


Negged. She looks like a dog. And her pussy probably looks like the portal to Stargate.


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

Striker said:


> Rey's been one of the most consistently great workers in the company this year. So yeah, we must be watching a different program.


Don't get me wrong, I mark hard for Mysterio at live events. And to be honest, I can't be completely critical because I am not a frequent enough Smackdown viewer, however ever since coming to Raw, his matches have been slow paced and ugly.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ColtonSoFresh said:


> Vickie should be use to getting shoved into cake.


jerry lawler? is that you?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol at Dolph running away.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Are people really saying Rey's a poor worker?


Rey was a a GREAT worker in this Mexico/WCW days. Those days are long gone now. Hes now just a midget brawler who does the same tired finishing move everytime. Sin Cara has passed him by and hopefully sends him right to the retirement hall soon. If you notice must people in this thread aren't fans of his workrate anymore.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jerry The Cable guy Lawler


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Right when I saw that cake I knew Vickie was gonna fall on it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good segment.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ericksonnat said:


> Don't get me wrong, I mark hard for Mysterio at live events. And to be honest, I can't be completely critical because I am not a frequent enough Smackdown viewer, however ever since coming to Raw, his matches have been slow paced and ugly.


Huh? Rey/Punk/ADR was one of the best TV matches of the year so far. The tag match with Riley vs. Miz and Swagger was awesome as well. Rey's had new life breathed into his career lately.

Not to mention great PPV matches with Punk.


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Rey was a a GREAT worker in this Mexico/WCW days. Those days are long gone now. Hes now just a midget brawler who does the same tired finishing move everytime. Sin Cara has passed him by and hopefully sends him right to the retirement hall soon. If you notice must people in this thread aren't fans of his workrate anymore.


I couldn't agree more about Sin Cara.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Damn gotta say Vickie is looking pretty sexy tonight.


have you ever gone outside?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Rey faced someone like Sin Cara, Bourne, Danielson, maybe we would see more out of him. He's doing the same thing every Raw because there's no need for him to do anything different. His current moveset gets the crowd into the match and that's all that really matters. Any match involving Rey is guaranteed to be solid.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Rey was a a GREAT worker in this Mexico/WCW days. Those days are long gone now. Hes now just a midget brawler who does the same tired finishing move everytime. Sin Cara has passed him by and hopefully sends him right to the retirement hall soon. If you notice must people in this thread aren't fans of his workrate anymore.


Pretty much this, It isn't that I don't think Rey is a good wrestler it is the fact after watching him for the past jeez idk 15+ years? He has gotten stale and I think he feels the same way. He wouldn't be doing himself any injustice to retire.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

GD said:


> have you ever gone outside?


Come on she doesn't look that bad, I'll agree that her face isn't that great but she has a nice body now.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Pretty good segment there. Miz vs A-ri should be good. A-ri Prolly gunna win.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Dolph isn't that bad on the mic.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> jerry lawler? is that you?


YES, King Cobra. bahah.


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

Striker said:


> Huh? Rey/Punk/ADR was one of the best TV matches of the year so far. The tag match with Riley vs. Miz and Swagger was awesome as well. Rey's had new life breathed into his career lately.


Notice how there were multiple people in those matches; carrying his performance.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GD said:


> have you ever gone outside?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> I'll agree that her face isn't that great but she has a nice body now.


I need to be honest with myself and admit that she's approaching "1" status in my personal yes I would or no I wouldn't binary code.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sin "Mood Light" Botcha is not even close to Mysterio in-ring.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Miz Girl! haha


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

10:30 already. And not a single damn thing worth watching has happened.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Angry Miz Girl cropped into money in the bank. heh


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol @ Miz girl!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

his music is so sick


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

taped show or no taped show Riley's music gets me pumped...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> 10:30 already. And not a single damn thing worth watching has happened.


Until you got to hear the beginning of A-Ri's theme


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

Am I alone in hoping that Alex Riley's push ends soon?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

These promos are great


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Pretty good Riley montage.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

ericksonnat said:


> Am I alone in hoping that Alex Riley's push ends soon?


No


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice Riley video package.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sick promo, Riley's gonna be huge.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty good Riley video package. Really hope his push keeps going


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ouch. Huge over the top rope botch.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

ericksonnat said:


> Am I alone in hoping that Alex Riley's push ends soon?


i think they might give him the chris masters treatment


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice botch Miz.



(q-DoGg) said:


> i think they might give him the chris masters treatment


Chris Masters only got de-pushed because of repeated steroid violations. If he didn't have those he'd probably have stayed in the upper mid-card/lower main event.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

How many times has Cole said "The WWE Chairman is on his way..." Must be a lot of traffic.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

Is Punk going to be seen at all?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't like the direction Riley's going in. Hopefully he's built up in a way where switching over to his FCW gimmick makes sense. Sounded he had that gimmick down to a science.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ColtonSoFresh said:


> Is Punk going to be seen at all?


No because he's "suspended" remember?


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> No because he's "suspended" remember?



Ahh, how dumb of me.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Is it just me, or did Miz have a regretfull face while beating Riley?

Haha, Miz face turn is so emminent.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Best thing on Raw thus far: giant Layla on the side of the truck.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

it been pretty decent taped show so far some people expect so much 4 hours is a long time


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow pop for Riley winning, nice.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

That wasn't a bad raw, and we saw Ryder for a moment. It was kid of random but fun. I think they did it to see what kind of reaction he'd get from a Raw audience.

The wrestling wasn't fantastic but it was a good Raw if just for the Cena/Punk/McMahon storyline they've got going. 

Here's how I'd like it to play out:

Punk competes with Cena at Money in the Bank and defeats him. He leaves with the title as he said he would. McMahon goes crazy. Cena panics or is fired or something. The Rock comes back to ask Vince what the hell is going on, he planned to fight Cena at Mania for the title and now it isn't even in the company.

Punk joins a small wrestling company like ROH or whatever and shows up with the title and pushes the title. At the same time ROH gets a TV contract to be shown weekly on a major network. 

The media buzz over the WWE title being lost to ROH goes wild and WWE gets a lot of publicity over it from mainstream media that may otherwise ignore wrestling altogether.

Vince then shows up on ROH and announces that he bought it and now Punk again works for him and that title is coming home. He makes a match for Punk that Punk has no chance of winning against Del Rio or Miz or somebody like that. Its a super handicapped match or Punk is injured or some other sure loss match.

Then Cena comes out during the match and secures the win for Punk, and asks for a rematch in the progress. The two of them have the rematch at the first McMahon owned ROH pay per view (along with a bunch of other matches featuring ROH talent) and Cena wins the title back to WWE.

End result: Vince has a new product, which may suceed or may fail. The title is back where it started and returned in time for the Rock at Mania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That match sucked, but I didn't expect Riley to go over twice. Nice.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Miz loses again. Does that guarantee that Miz will win the MITB again?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

bleh


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The chairman is here!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Miz loses again. Does that guarantee that Miz will win the MITB again?


That and Del Rio is already the #1 contender


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, the crowd editing is just awful.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Weak finish to a match that could have been good.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Best thing on Raw thus far: giant Layla on the side of the truck.




:agree:


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

im enjoying this to much


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, Miz going crazy. I gotta admit these two have been entertaining lately.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice facial expressions from Miz. Looks like he's cracking from losing so much to Alex.


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

Raykion said:


> Is it just me, or did Miz have a regretfull face while beating Riley?
> 
> Haha, Miz face turn is so emminent.


I don't believe that at all! There are like 3 heels between both shows and one of them is "suspended". Miz is a great heel.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Best thing on Raw thus far: giant Layla on the side of the truck.


This


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear. The way those two guys fight just proves that they were butt buddies.


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

raw isnt live tonight is it?

because when miz got pinned they shifted camera angles and his legs were in a completly different position lol


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

lmfao at WWE piping in crowd noise today!! pretty lame, they took the page right outta TNA's playbook :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That may have been the weakest post-match beatdown of all-time.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I swear. The way those two guys fight just proves that they were butt buddies.


lol that's what i thought when i saw them tonight!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> lmfao at WWE piping in crowd noise today!! pretty lame, they took the page right outta TNA's playbook :lmao


Or their own since they do it on Smackdown


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I swear. The way those two guys fight just proves that they were butt buddies.


Yeah. Looked pretty weak. I'm sure they had make up assplay after a wild night out in Vegas.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This whole Vince/Cena segment seems... Meh...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

These video packages are fucking amazing. All of them, no matter who they are hyping or what feud.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> Or their own since they do it on Smackdown


That's true, they pipe in noise a lot on SD


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Vince yelling "You are fired" to Cena's face... the IWC just got some wet dream material.

What the hell? I just realized I got RAW 10 minutes before everyone else and when it's live I get it delayed .


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

is it really necessary to show this again? even the people that didnt watch last week probably know what happened


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Its gotta be weird for the announcers to talk like its been a week when in reality its only been an hour, lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So would.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Why was Punk wearing a Stone Cold shirt?


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

why does it feels like wwe over show the segments


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Its gotta be weird for the announcers to talk like its been a week when in reality its only been an hour, lol


This. And for the fact they didn't screw up.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, wtf is up with the censoring?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Why was Punk wearing a Stone Cold shirt?


to pay homage to someone who was a legend on the mic


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The strut is back!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I mark out to Vince's power walk every time


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, the hat is off.....


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i hear boos, but see clapping


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Vince is good on the Mic.


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Its gotta be weird for the announcers to talk like its been a week when in reality its only been an hour, lol


huh?


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> These video packages are fucking amazing. All of them, no matter who they are hyping or what feud.


I've never really been disappointed by any of the WWE's video packages.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

fucking crowd piped noise lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Are you all 15 minutes behind or something?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Vince yelling "You are fired" to Cena's face... the IWC just got some wet dream material.
> 
> What the hell? I just realized I got RAW 10 minutes before everyone else and when it's live I get it delayed .



NO SPOILERS!!!


lol jk


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

oh snap
vince throwing jabs lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Buried lol









Not really


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

the original video i saw i could hear crickets during Vince's speech lol

the crowd is dead, poor guys. 
*
Vince "NO MORE FREE RAW FOR YOU VEGAS FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

zllehs said:


> huh?


This is taped, the whole show happened right after last Monday's show


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

classic vince


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena not even waiting for his music to start rofl


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

They need to book Punk like Austin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MysticRVD said:


> Buried lol


Yeah I can't wait for some clueless Punk fan to make a thread on McMahon saying he isn't worthy of any of that.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

4 hours is alot u burn out every night it normal


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

YOUR FIRED!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Cena is a dork


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena is such a goody 2 shoes it makes me sick


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Gif that Cena walk LOL


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

lmao at Cena doing the walk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hah. The Vince Walk parody by Cena was pretty good.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena kissing ass again


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Vince believes in the First Amendment, all right... like all those anti-Cena signs that have been taken away from fans. Lolok.


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> This is taped, the whole show happened right after last Monday's show


LMFAO!!!!

WHAT?!

REALLY!???!

was this planned or is this because of punk?
or the holiday?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This crowd is absolutely terrible.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

WWE are currently in australia hence why they taped it last week


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh no he didnt!


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah crowd is making me feel bad for cena for once. I want this promo to be better. I'm for it in the long run because I want punk back. And I'm enjoying Vince's part. He's not bad in the more modest heel role


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

zllehs said:


> LMFAO!!!!
> 
> WHAT?!
> 
> ...


Holiday.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

come on vince lay it on him


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

so why was this show taped? i watched itat midnight GMT, it was being streamed, wondered wtf was going on till someone pointed out a taping had been uploaded early.

edit: Nvm, holiday


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vince says wrestling.


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

i hate you cena...
the only thing worse than youre wrestleing is your physical comedy...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sexual tension rising here.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Theproof said:


> This crowd is absolutely terrible.


4 hours of wrestling is pretty hard to swallow
but its a shame bc cena has put on 2 good promos and Vince is doing a damn good job


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

lol Wrestlemania 22


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

zllehs said:


> i hate you cena...
> the only thing worse than youre wrestleing is your physical comedy...


Just as bad as your spelling and grammar.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I still feel like Cena will turn heel with Vince's help.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cool they mentioned his WM22 appearance


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

say it Cena...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Vince with the don't be Hogan line...


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there a chance of WWE getting away from the PG rating again?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"Don't be Hogan!"

LMAO


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

come on people care a little


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I bet it was awkward at the time when the crowd was half asleep and Cena is like "THEY WANT THE MATCH! LISTEN TO THEM!" *cricket*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ericksonnat said:


> Is there a chance of WWE getting away from the PG rating again?


Who cares? It doesn't really matter.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i love when vince is involved in storylines, hes great and i like watching his promos a lot.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

vince's gimmick is getting soft


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

It is getting better though, with Vince's tirade about Cena and the long line of those before him especially if Cena is about to quit which he wont but still


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hulk Hogan!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You busted your ass for him alright. Wink wink nudge.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena rebelling woot!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Well that's the best damn thing Cena has ever done!


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

there goes cena getting all emotional and sentimental again lol...
kill me now


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

YOU'RE. FIREDD


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

action soap opera?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Where was the Vince McMahon "I'm embarrassed" promo when Miz was WWE Champion?


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

loving the fan screaming tell em


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

vince looked like he was getting ready to rush out the ring, instead it took him 30 seconds to get from the edge of the ropes to the ground.

that old dog can't hunt anymore


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, this has turned into one hell of an angle.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah...like Cena will ever be fired


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is one of the best story lines in a long time!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YYEEERRRRR FIIIIIRRRREEEED

Never get tired of hearing that


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"I don't want CM Punk walking out with the title, like.......... Alundra Blayze"


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't they know hogan still is on national tv?


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

world wrestling drama


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i liked when vince said "don't piss me off" he just seemed so real. vince is a beast.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

punk needs to win


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Two Raws in a row ending with an awesome segment. Well done Vince.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, they've just revealed what's going to happen: CM Punk doesn't have a shot in hell. No way Cena's going to be kayfabe fired.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

amazing last promo what storyline is building and punk next week show is going be amazing epic all of the above good show tonight with great ending promo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I live in Chicago and I wish like hell I had tickets to MITB!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk beats Cena, out comes Vince Cena is fired and Del Rio get his match right there. Del Rio and Vince walk out of Chicago with the belt


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll always mark out for Vince.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cena isn't going to lose the Title. But we already know that.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Svart said:


> Well, they've just revealed what's going to happen: CM Punk doesn't have a shot in hell. No way Cena's going to be kayfabe fired.


He's already been kayfabe fired once. I'd like to see what happens if they actually followed through on it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swerve is the word.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What a good segment


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Hopefully when Cena gets fired this time he won't keep showing up on Raw :hmm:


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

So Cena threatens to quit and his punishment is a chance to be fired? Vince did good at the start but at the end it got too easy to see through the acting.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Svart said:


> Well, they've just revealed what's going to happen: CM Punk doesn't have a shot in hell. No way Cena's going to be kayfabe fired.


He has before, they can do it again.

Punk needs to win. WWE can't drop the ball on another big storyline. Last year it was Nexus. They need to go all the way with this thing and I hope they do.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Im amazed WWE doesn't understand that simply having a storyline immediately improves things...


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

If cena was fired it could somehow turn to a heel run for when he faces the Rock or something, shrug, i dunno, it seems stupid to build this up and then have super cena do it again, that really would kill it considering how many people in promo now bring up Cenas unbeatable, but it is WWE and the chance to do something awesome and new, meh.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone who thinks Cena is gonna lose(and be fired) is completely stupid.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I really wish I had tickets to next Monday's show in Boston. FUCK


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

He needs to lose at Chicago and take some time off before he gets Kurt Angle'd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Based on the build something is going to happen at the PPV. There's definitely going to be a swerve in there somewhere. All of this for Cena to win clean at the PPV would be a complete disappointment.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Next Monday is in Boston? I love Boston wrestling crowds!

Raw 4th of July Review


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> Anyone who thinks Cena is gonna lose(and be fired) is completely stupid.


if punk is staying with the company he is going over.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Sure seems like some kind of swerve is being set up - it just seems too straightforward to have Cena win and Punk leave. Why would they add in any additional drama if it were going to play out that simply?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> Anyone who thinks Cena is gonna lose(and be fired) is completely stupid.


Not really. Or at all?

And we believe he'll be "fired," not fired. There's a difference.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I hope they don't fuck this up but these days they always do.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

lic05 said:


> He needs to lose at Chicago and take some time off before he gets Kurt Angle'd.


don't you mean benoited


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Very interesting....


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

krai999 said:


> don't you mean benoited


I meant burned out and relying on pain killers, not psycho...

We don't say that name around here mister. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Cena gets fired (For Cena to take a few months off and heal from lingering injuries) mysteriously gets re-hired and returns at Royal Rumble or something and renews feud with Rock for Wrestlemania...


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

They should've let Cena walk this week and set up the match via satellite next week. Could've made this even more suspenseful with more buildup.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

volt28 said:


>


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

CM PUNK wins the title from cena vince freaks out and makes del rio reclaim the title or something like that


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious what's going to happen, Punk beats Cena, Vince comes out to fire Cena and just before he is about to say those magic words the MITB winner will cash it in and beat Punk which means Cena doesn't get fired since Punk doesn't walk out of the PPV with the title.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

animus said:


> They should've let Cena walk this week and set up the match via satellite next week. Could've made this even more suspenseful with more buildup.


Yeah true

I don't watch RAW to much, but I thought tonight's show was solid. They really have something with Punk/Cena/McMahon. Not a big fan of Vince's direction of his company, but he's a great, GREAT on air personality.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Cena gets fired (For Cena to take a few months off and heal from lingering injuries) mysteriously gets re-hired and returns at Royal Rumble or something and renews feud with Rock for Wrestlemania...


I never actually thought of that. I guess it's either give Cena time off or put him in a bubble and only let him out for TV and PPVs until Wrestlemania.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

BigTicket401 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious what's going to happen, Punk beats Cena, Vince comes out to fire Cena and just before he is about to say those magic words the MITB winner will cash it in and beat Punk which means Cena doesn't get fired since Punk doesn't walk out of the PPV with the title.



u are probably right.
who will be the mitb winner though? that part has me curious.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I really like to see how this goes. I haven't been this intrigued into a storyline since the nexus came about. Given it's only a year but now a days a good storyline is a rare thing. I hope CM punk wins but either way it looks like a good way to start the WWE summer


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

"Can Cena survive the hostile crowd?"

I think he'll be alright. If he handled the ONS crowd, I think he can handle pretty much anything.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

richyque said:


> Don't they know hogan still is on national tv?


No they don't!! Vince doesn't know about TNA


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Pezley said:


> "Can Cena survive the hostile crowd?"
> 
> I think he'll be alright. If he handled the ONS crowd, I think he can handle pretty much anything.


This.:gun:


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pezley said:


> "Can Cena survive the hostile crowd?"
> 
> I think he'll be alright. If he handled the ONS crowd, I think he can handle pretty much anything.


Man I remember that night. unbelievable crowd and show. I really wonder what would have happened if he won.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Man I remember that night. unbelievable crowd and show. I really wonder what would have happened if he won.


Probably multiple hate threads until the site crashes for the night.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

volt28 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They would of trashed the ring like WCW crowds trashed it every week then some would of broke over the rails. I really think that would of happened. Security and officials would of been working their asses off trying to restrain order.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> They would of trashed the ring like WCW crowds trashed it every week then some would of broke over the rails. I really think that would of happened. Security and officials would of been working their asses off trying to restrain order.


I really don't know if they would have even been able to. That place would have literally exploded.

Probably would have ended up like the riot at the Metallica/Guns n Roses concert.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

TaylorFitz said:


> I never actually thought of that. I guess it's either give Cena time off or put him in a bubble and only let him out for TV and PPVs until Wrestlemania.


If the rumors are true that Cena has alot of nagging injuries then you gotta believe Vince is gonna let him heal up in some capacity before the big WM28 showdown...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Headliner said:


> They would of trashed the ring like WCW crowds trashed it every week then some would of broke over the rails. I really think that would of happened. Security and officials would of been working their asses off trying to restrain order.


I think that night is one of the few times that a crowd really would riot if they're guy lost. 

Actually now that I think about I think I read about a crowd somewhere in the south starting a riot at an indy show when a heel did a run in during a face's retirement ceremony. Needless to say someone posted the "It's Still Real to Me Damnit!" gif/video.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

None of that stuff at ONS would ever happen again. I watched that match again and if someone ever threw a hat at Cena I could see the security immediately removing them so no one goes out of control. They take away anti-Cena signs, so you would only think they take out hat throwing anti-Cena fans lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Smoogle said:


> CM PUNK wins the title from cena vince freaks out and makes del rio reclaim the title or something like that


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


>


would like this with cena replaced with punk and tista replaced with cena.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i reallly think this is whats going to happen at money in the bank....

cena will win the match because theres just no way that hes going to be kayfabe fired again . plus, punk is legit leaving according to a lot of sources so it just doesnt make sense for him to win. 

i think del rio winning the number 1 contendership 2 nite is gonna set him up for next week to bitch about not being in the title match at money in the bank but it also sets him up to win the mitb match .

after cena wins, and punk loses which causes the chicago crowd to go apeshit ....del rio comes down and cashes in the mitb contract and becomes the new wwe champion therefore cena doesnt get fired because he beat punk.

plus, this sets up the main event at summerslam of del rio vs cena .....im almost positive this is going to happen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think that night is one of the few times that a crowd really would riot if they're guy lost.
> 
> Actually now that I think about I think I read about a crowd somewhere in the south starting a riot at an indy show when a heel did a run in during a face's retirement ceremony. Needless to say someone posted the "It's Still Real to Me Damnit!" gif/video.





Pezley said:


> I really don't know if they would have even been able to. That place would have literally exploded.
> 
> Probably would have ended up like the riot at the Metallica/Guns n Roses concert.


McMahon would of took his out anger on Heyman by firing him and canceling the rebirth of the ECW brand show.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't even think Del Rio will win MiTB, they can still set him up in the mainevent at Summerslam without him winning the briefcase.

Pretty sure Miz or A-ry will win it.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Argh, what is ONS?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hawkins and ryder vs nexus feud?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, yeah. I can't believe the pop Ryder got when his music hit.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

BigTicket401 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious what's going to happen, Punk beats Cena, Vince comes out to fire Cena and just before he is about to say those magic words the MITB winner will cash it in and beat Punk which means Cena doesn't get fired since Punk doesn't walk out of the PPV with the title.


Stupid and exactly what most people were thinking was going to happen... WWE will do it.


----------



## The Killswitch (Jun 28, 2011)

Svart said:


> Argh, what is ONS?


ECW One Night Stand. The night Cena got booed out of the building and down the block.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was entertained very much by raw tonight. I really liked cena's promos to open and close the show and when Ryder came out I freaked out. I was hoping to see CM punk but that's alright. I can deal until next week.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

WWE is reminding us that THEY CAN make two interesting Raws in a row. Nice.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought tonight's Raw was pretty meh. 

Good:

Ryder, obv
Seeing Vince
Riley/Miz was decent
Ziggler

Nothing else tonight really interested me, especially anything coming out of Cena's mouth


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> They would of trashed the ring like WCW crowds trashed it every week then some would of broke over the rails. I really think that would of happened. Security and officials would of been working their asses off trying to restrain order.


People give that group wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much credit for being hardcore. During the match the crowd was acting like they would kill Cena if they had the chance, and then when Cena goes in the audience to fight RVD they didnt even touch him.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

solid show. cena/vince promo was the highlight. can't wait for next week with the BITW back on the show.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Svart said:


> Well, they've just revealed what's going to happen: CM Punk doesn't have a shot in hell. *No way Cena's going to be kayfabe fired.*


Why not? It's happened before.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Vince made that segment for me, just makes me think story line wise Cena wants to drag CM punks ass to his hometown to screw him over in a heel turn.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, WWE has really stepped up, i have really enjoyed the last episodes


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

great segment from Cena/Vince the YOU'RE FIRED!!! at the end was a straight up classic.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW wasn't anything special. I felt like it was mostly filled with promos and not much action. I figured that had to be so since it was taped after RAW Roulette. I don't know which match I enjoyed the most but I guess it will go to Truth/Del Rio/Misterio. At least it was a faster paced match. I thought the McMahon/Cena promo was intense though. Cena sounded very genuine and not forced which is when he really shines too. The WWE should allow him to be more like this. With the stipulation that McMahon added to the match, I am really intrigued for the PPV now. What is going to happen? Is someone going to get screwed?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Based on the build something is going to happen at the PPV. There's definitely going to be a swerve in there somewhere. All of this for Cena to win clean at the PPV would be a complete disappointment.




Then get ready for Cena to win clean. The worse it looks for him, the more likely it is he comes out on top. Always.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Omg Evan Bourne finally talked.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

I reckon (hope upon hope) that Cena will lose at MITB. Punk will get cashed in on by the MITB winner, but still retain the title. This will somehow build a fead for WWE to get their title back at Survivor Series (assuming it still exists) in time for the RTWM28.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CharlieSheen said:


> I thought tonight's Raw was pretty meh.
> 
> Good:
> 
> ...



Ryder.....Good??? :lmao :lmao :lmao

That was the biggest waste of time I've ever seen. No wonder he gets no air-time. 



*My "Good" list :*

-RTruth and anything involving him which includes....

-...the Triple-Threat match which was pretty solid but the wrong guy(WWE Logic) won.

-Vince McMahon and the air he breathes 'cause he's the God of Sports Entertainment

-RAW Signature Opening putting RTruth at the fore-front. 


That's about it. I know some say Miz/Riley was decent but I've seen that PPV Match before and simply fast-forwarded it to the end and didn't even watch the post-match attack. I'm tired of Alex Riley and I'm even more tired of Downstrait still not releasing that new damn song that Riley is using. F THEM! :cuss:


BTW, it's apparent that what this RAW lacked was one man : 










His absence really(and painfully) exposed just how awful the combo of Lawler and Cole really are. Ugh. 


He was sorely missed.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

What did people think of Ziggler's promo, he was pretty good and people say he sucks on the mic, I don't think you could go that low after tonight.

I think he's going to replace ADR in MITB.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> What did people think of Ziggler's promo, he was pretty good and people say he sucks on the mic, I don't think you could go that low after tonight.
> 
> I think he's going to replace ADR in MITB.


Why would he replace ADR?


If you watched RAW, you would know that CM Punk was reinstated so that #1 Contenders match meant nothing. 


ADR will still be in the MITB match(and I pray to god that he doesn't win and root for the Truth to set us free once again).


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I think ADR has a title match for Summerslam now, but we'll see if nothing's changed for mitb next week.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I think ADR has a title match for Summerslam now, but we'll see if nothing's changed for mitb next week.


There's nothing stopping Del Rio still competing in MITB just because he is the current #1 contender. On the theory that Cena beats Punk and goes into Summerslam as WWE Champion against Del Rio;

*Cena beats Del Rio, only for Del Rio to immediately cash in his MITB and get a second chance / instant rematch.*

Would be something fresh for a cash-in I think.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Two pretty good raws in two weeks! Ryder's appearance was totally random, let's hope it means something for the tag team division. Cena's best promo for a while and the triple threat match was okay. Bored of the Ziggler/Kofi stuff now. Both need new feuds.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

I genuinely have no idea what's going to happen with the Cena/CM Punk thing, if Punk was leaving surely they wouldn't invest so much of a storyline into him?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Now the storyline is very simple with the stipulation " Cena loose he's fired" 

Cena will win but Punk will probably leave like a Face....i suppose he will put CM Punk over after the match with some vintage Cena speech " hey dude tonight you fighted like a man " blabla. 

Maybe Vince will goes out from backstage, bashing Punk saying he's shit and Chicago then he GTS the boss and leave the company like a rock star.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Cena's promos sucked. Even Vince wasn't very convincing tonight.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Rop3 said:


> Cena's promos sucked. Even Vince wasn't very convincing tonight.


Normally I would agree, because with this gimmick Cena is very limited, but I think his promos on this RAW were okay, also due to Vince's work ofcourse.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Ziggler is actually good on the mic.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah he and Kofi surprised me, I still want the fued to end though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

BigTicket401 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious what's going to happen, Punk beats Cena, Vince comes out to fire Cena and just before he is about to say those magic words the MITB winner will cash it in and beat Punk which means Cena doesn't get fired since Punk doesn't walk out of the PPV with the title.


Damn. I never thought of it like that. This just might be what happens you know. I'm hoping it doesn't but I wouldn't put it past them.

One good solo promo from Cena and a great one with Vince. See the difference when he isn't acting retarded lol. I just love the blurred line of reality and kayfabe in this storyline. It really is something we haven't seen in a long time. I can forgive this Raw for being a bit shallow as it was taped. The real test will come next week when we don't know what's going to happen and both Punk and Cena will be there, maybe even Vince too. The Boston crowd should make things interesting too. 

On a side note though, I have to :lmao at Truth marks talking like people are still on his bandwagon. Sorry folks but that ship has sailed. You might want to join the rest of us in the real world.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

I thought the Cena/Vince stuff was gripping television. This is such a great storyline which has over 20 possible, and all pretty great, roads it can go down.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Solid RAW, nothing special but you couldn't really expect that since it was taped.
Vince/Cena was great, the canned fan reactions were so damn annoying though. Do the production team not hear how crappy they sound?!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> lmfao at WWE piping in crowd noise today!! pretty lame, they took the page right outta TNA's playbook :lmao


It was necessary cos the crowd were worn out due to it being a double taping. Think fella.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Ziggler is actually good on the mic.


This, he's not as bad as people make him out to be. Both he and Kofi are decent, way better than a lot of people on the roster.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

RAW was meh due to the lack of star power this week.

The tag match, no one gave a shit about. You have Otunga, Mr. Imperfect and Kozlov. Three of th most bland, boring, uncharismatic individuals.

The Divas match sucked. 

The triple threat match was a disaster. Then again I can't fault them, they had a match 1 hour after Mysterio had his epic tag match and Truth seemed to have hit his head after going through a table and Del Rio had a cage match. 

Miz vs Riley was meh. I just can't buy into a midget like Miz manhandling and bitch slapping Riley all over the place. Also is there anyone else but me that was distracted by Miz's facial expressions?

The Cena promo at the start was pretty good. Had me excited. But the one at the end sucked ass. 

My favourite segment of the night had to be the one with Vickie. BTW, how far has Dolph come on the mic. I remember the cringeworthy promo he cut back on Superstars 2 years ago when he had his feud with Rey Mysterio. The kid has improved tremendously since his program with Edge.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was busy and only tuned in to catch the last promo, and... I was not impressed. I've noticed Vince, in his past few promos, has seemed somewhat off. He's fine I guess but he just doesn't seem to be as good as he used to be. Cena was unbearable although it does sound like his earlier promo was better. This whole goody-two shoes thing just makes him unbearable. Him walking out at the end got me excited that they might actually do something epic with this storyline though. I'm interested in where they go with this, and I hope it doesn't fizzle out with something basic like Cena winning at MITB and Punk really leaving. I almost thought they were hinting at some sort of revolution storyline with Punk and Cena grudgingly working together to lead a revolt against Vince, leading into his retirement storyline.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> would like this with cena replaced with punk and tista replaced with cena.


cena replaced with punk and batista replaced with del rio.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

I watched it last night, and just to give it a 2nd chance, I watched it again today on DVR....it still sucked.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Koko B Ware said:


> Two pretty good raws in two weeks!


And it was all the same crowd! Fuck, luckiest 20,000 members of the WWE universe ever!

I don't know what you guys are on, this RAW was stellar. I watched Cena's opening promo before school, it was a great taster. Who says Cena sucks on the mic


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> And it was all the same crowd! Fuck, luckiest 20,000 members of the WWE universe ever!
> 
> I don't know what you guys are on, this RAW was stellar. I watched Cena's opening promo before school, it was a great taster. Who says Cena sucks on the mic


There were 20k fans there? I find that hard to believe. And it was a very average and uneventful Raw. Add in that it was taped and it didn't have the feel of a good Raw at all. Riley was pretty good in his match with Miz, but did I really need to see Miz 'snap' again? I'm a Miz fan and I'm sick of that shit already. Triple threat match sucked balls. Cena (god bless you for enjoying his mic time, I for one certainly did not) bored me to tears to open and close the show. 

Ryder's random showing up was the best part for me, and he didn't even cut a real promo :sad:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

hated how it went from a punk angle to being all about cena.

its like a high school girl being jealous of all the attention her upset friend is getting so she decides to wail louder than her friend to get in on the action.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> hated how it went from a punk angle to being all about cena.
> 
> its like a high school girl being jealous of all the attention her upset friend is getting so she decides to wail louder than her friend to get in on the action.


I don't agree with your high school girl comparison, but I do think it was stupid to not have Punk in the episode at all. He should have pulled a Cena and been chilling in the crowd, came into the ring, and fucked Cena up. Maybe a GTS on Vince too.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

It was also nice to feel accurately represented by my WWE champion for once.


CharlieSheen said:


> I don't agree with your high school girl comparison, but I do think it was stupid to not have Punk in the episode at all. He should have pulled a Cena and been chilling in the crowd, came into the ring, and fucked Cena up. Maybe a GTS on Vince too.


I think that would have ruined the blowoff tbh. On monday the last thing we saw was CM Punk screaming into the camera, which is an intense visual. To have him come out of the crowd like it's casual and he hasn't just been fired would have been lame


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

I was personally delighted Punk wasn't in the show last night. I didn't expect much in the way of spectacular fights from last night's Raw however the McMahon/Cena segment did exactly what was required with Cena producing some noteworthy intensity.

That all said, I can't wait to see how Punk will be involved next week.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> I think that would have ruined the blowoff tbh. On monday the last thing we saw was CM Punk screaming into the camera, which is an intense visual. To have him come out of the crowd like it's casual and he hasn't just been fired would have been lame


Agreed! That's exactly where they fucked up Cena's firing.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Fired =/= Suspended

Punk kicking McMahon's ass would have been classic


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Rop3 said:


> Cena's promos sucked. Even Vince wasn't very convincing tonight.


Vince was spot on, he matched the tone set by CM Punk. He held back and looked like he didn't want to be there which is how he should have played it. Cena on the other hand was too loud too demonstrative (no one needed to see him mimic Vince's walk). Cena sucked and was all over the place: the jokes, the yelling, the "serious" John Cena "this isn't what I signed up for". The message of him wanting to face Punk was kind of lost for awhile in the whole is Vince still a fighter or not diatribe. Vince was great, Cena not so much. It seemed like he was trying to interrogate Vince but it wasn't executed as well as it could have. 

I also wish Vince hadn't added that firing stipulation but I understand it was needed to help sell the pay per view. However, I would've preferred a simple "if you lose this title, so help me God" and a bit of shock and suspense at the PPV if Cena does indeed lose.

Oh and whoever said this show was missing Booker T : ABSOFREAKINGLUTELY. Booker T is the closest thing we've got to Jim Ross and he's only going to get better. Let's revisit Booker's commentating in 6 months to a year.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Damn. I never thought of it like that. This just might be what happens you know. I'm hoping it doesn't but I wouldn't put it past them.
> 
> One good solo promo from Cena and a great one with Vince. See the difference when he isn't acting retarded lol. I just love the blurred line of reality and kayfabe in this storyline. It really is something we haven't seen in a long time. I can forgive this Raw for being a bit shallow as it was taped. The real test will come next week when we don't know what's going to happen and both Punk and Cena will be there, maybe even Vince too. The Boston crowd should make things interesting too.
> 
> On a side note though, I have to :lmao at Truth marks talking like people are still on his bandwagon. Sorry folks but that ship has sailed. You might want to join the rest of us in the real world.


I know you're secretly a Truth mark yourself, Buck. Don't deny it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Good Raw, didn't read spoilers so I thoroughly enjoyed it. Love where there going with this CM Punk angle.


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well at least we know Cena will win.

Fire Cena? Oh please. That would lose the WWE A LOT of money. Last time he was "fired" he turned up to RAW every week after he was "fired".

If they do fire him (which they won't legitimately) then we should never see his face again.

Until he comes back heel...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ A Yoshi Tatsu Mark? 

What's this world coming to?


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

Must be weird being the crowd, watching an entire RAW and thinking wow, what a promo by Punk!

Then you have a break and all of the superstars come out again and magically it's the 4th of July and a week has passed..


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ A Yoshi Tatsu Mark?
> 
> What's this world coming to?


Obviously.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

It was a meh Raw imo, the ending was good though.


----------



## n.W.o Sting (Jun 28, 2011)

Decent RAW it was. Good ending with Cena and MR.McMahon. I hope Riley vs The Miz is over. Good way of booking Miz to stand on top at the end, even if he lost twice. Del Rio will probably feud with Cena after MITB, nice way to win clean over Rey. Koffi vs Ziggler needs to end, they had many matches already.


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

n.W.o Sting said:


> Decent RAW it was.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> I know you're secretly a Truth mark yourself, Buck. Don't deny it.


Not on your life. His 15 minutes are almost up.


----------



## n.W.o Sting (Jun 28, 2011)

calvins48 said:


>


LOL, hey its IWC man, all opinions are welcome, whenever you agree or dont agree.


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

n.W.o Sting said:


> LOL, hey its IWC man, all opinions are welcome, whenever you agree or dont agree.


Ha, I know. Just messin' around.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Cena and Vince did a good job on the Mic, espcially Dolph impressed me, one hell of a Promos, normally dont post here but i needed to say it.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

2.4 rating... ouch


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> 2.4 rating... ouch


Why ouch? They shouldn't have expected anything higher to be honest.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why ouch? They shouldn't have expected anything higher to be honest.


yeah. I mean this is why having it taped and then have "SPOILERS" suck. Everyone knows what will happen and if they know, they will more than likely not watch the stuff they care about whereas when it is live, the viewers HAVE TO stay and watch in case they miss something.


----------



## Ruzz (May 2, 2008)

It was utterly embarrassing to watch Cena continuously keep up with that "see the good in everyone" attitude. Vince was pretty much bringing it with an amateur.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> yeah. I mean this is why having it taped and then have "SPOILERS" suck. Everyone knows what will happen and if they know, they will more than likely not watch the stuff they care about whereas when it is live, the viewers HAVE TO stay and watch in case they miss something.


Also, the major reason -- it was a national holiday.


----------



## kurt15 (Jul 3, 2011)

interesting


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Also, the major reason -- it was a national holiday.


I never quite understand why Yanks think it's a god-given right to have the day off on a national holiday. Some of us in England are forced to work through Christmas and New Year.


----------

